

Minecraft creator confirms money can't buy you happiness - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/09/01/minecraft-billionaire-complains-being-rich-is-lonely/

======
hacker_9
Notch posts loads of dumb s __* to his twitter like anyone else. Extracting 4
tweets and then coming to the verdict that being a billionaire doesn 't make
you happy is terrible journalism.

